# Historic river levels resource?



## RyanHostetler (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of a resource that can tell you historic river levels? I'm looking to find out how high the Green River was through Labyrinth in May and October of 2001 when I floated it.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is the Green River at Green River data for 2001 from April - November (not sure if there is a better Gauge for Labrynth):

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09315000 GREEN RIVER AT GREEN RIVER, UT

You can mess around with the dates on the USGS website for any of the gauges they operate.


----------



## RyanHostetler (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------

